# A Tender for the 300...



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stillakid,

Looks like I may have found a tender for that 300 you sent me! Hopefully, everyone else will see it as a hatchet-job and it will go cheap!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360254574642&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you have trucks for a tender? The 300 has the e-unit in the boiler(mines packed away for the move to the house), so if I send you a shell/base/weight, you could finish it, correct? I have just that left over. It's been stripped, sanded and primered. Interested?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you two guys blood brothers or twins that were separated at birth, or something?!?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

That's a generous offer! Since I already have a bid in on this one, let me see if anyone outbids me. If they do, I'll let them have it and ask you to send me your baby. I'd be happy to pay you for it, for shipping, etc., and thanks!

Now...what's this about packing to move to a house? Surely you're not investing in a ManCave with a house on top?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Are you two guys blood brothers or twins that were separated at birth, or something?!?


We're actually both Tankist, pretending to be two different---yet perfect---people. Impressive, isn't it?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Funny Guy!*

No move! I do all my work in my garage. It's the only part of our home that is totally mine! I gave "The Boss", a 6' x 6' area for her stuff, and anything that crosses over gets tossed!:laugh:

Len, this is just a metal tender & base w/ weight, stripped, sanded and primed. No trucks Let me know. And you know my answer to the last part:laugh:

TJ, since it's just the two of us for right now, we support each others efforts in getting our layouts up and running. Hopefully, in time, there will be many more "S" folks and it will become even more of a bunch of "Brothers, Separated By Birth!":laugh::laugh::laugh:

Jim


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh God ... are you tellin' me there's a brood of S-Lovin' SEPTUPLETS who were separated at birth? The rest of us are doomed!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

I can scrounge around and find some trucks, somewhere----T-man will probably show me a way to make some out of plumbing pipe. *L* Let me see if anyone tops my bid and I'll email you if they do. They'll get that one, I'll get yours, and TJ can have another reason for wishing he started off in S scale. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, TJ!

Did I mention that I have, by birth, 5 brothers and 4 sisters?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Seriously? That's some big-time brood.

Strange things happen South of the Mason Dixon line, though ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7x1ETPkZsk



TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Seriously. I've got close to 30 nieces and nephews. When we do a family gathering thing for Christmas, we find a hotel with a holidome and rent a block of rooms. It's kinda funny to look across the dome, ticking off everyone you see, and realize you're related to everyone in the place.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, but I'm thinking all the Aunts and Uncles have a ball partying


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The gravitational center of the universe has just shifted a bit closer to Kentucky.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> The gravitational center of the universe has just shifted a bit closer to Kentucky.


It never left there, TJ. Kentucky is the only place in the world where a phone call to God is a local call.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Yeah, but I'm thinking all the Aunts and Uncles have a ball partying


We do, but it's hard on the in-laws. Imagine being trapped in a room with 10 very competitive people who've had a few drinks and really enjoy ragging on each other...then throw in the next gen and add about 30 more...you'll note I haven't included the first spouse, yet, and it's already at 40 people. It's a great party, but spouses get exhausted pretty fast!:laugh:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Reckers, I'm, "Exhausted" just thinking about being in the same town as ya'll!:laugh::laugh:


----------

